# Plz suggest Budget rig for 3d gaming



## kriss332 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi to all techies, plz help me out with rig.
1. What is the purpose of the computer?
ans- 3D gaming only
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers?
Ans- open for any Brand, provided it shud b available in India.
3. What is your MAX budget?
Ans- below 30 K, including GPU. Budget is excluding Nvidia 3D vision(i'll purchase it after abit more research).
4. Planning to overclock?
Ans- only without seperate cooling.
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
Ans- most probably Win7. But i wont buy an original copy, will manage it.
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans- 320-500 GB.
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
Ans- i wud b using a 21" crt (120 Hz) monitor. & plan 2 buy a 3d projector later(just a dream), may b may not b. i havnt thought of Resoltion values. Perhaps above 1300 (dont hav good idea).
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
Ans- 6 , but donno exact indian market prices.
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans- no, will b done by assembler, but i m capable of assembling PC.
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans- within a month.
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
Ans- no if it raises cost much.
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
Ans- monitor & OS price.
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
Ans- visakhapatnam. I cant go 2 other state for buying.
14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
Ans- Plz try calculating if the rig wud b giving atleast 30-35 fps higher than normal gaming rig(3d Demand).
Thanks a ton.

One more thing, other than PROCESSOR & MOBO, i wud like 2 get rest stuff second hand also (secondary parts) . 
One more qustn- is there any supplier in india (like NEWEGG or tigerdirect for us & west). Who cud ship the parts to me on order?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

Buddy u cant use 3d vision on any monitor. U need 3d vision ready monitors which cost above 20k.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

@ Jas
Actually any 120Hz monitor can be used.

@kriss
Your budget is too low. IMO you would want atleast 120fps for 3D gaming and its kinda impossible in your budget.

AMD X4 635 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5
GTX 460 HAWK @ 11.5k
GSkill 4GB DDR3 1333MHz CL7 @ 3.5k
Seagate 500GB @ 1.7k
LG DVD @ 1k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
VX450W @ 3.5k

Total 33.2k

Its the bare minimum. This setup can play newer games at medium or high.
Extend your budget and get a better CPU & PSU. And then SLI the 460GTX later.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

ok thanks for the info ishu


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2010)

I think the OP does not mean "3D Gaming" literally.. What he was saying is that high end gaming, the way we say 3D modeling and 3D animation to make our statement much stronger.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

^
Was my first thought.
But


> 3. What is your MAX budget?
> Ans- below 30 K, including GPU. Budget is excluding *Nvidia 3D vision*(i'll purchase it after abit more research).


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank u so much people, i feel u guys r really computer architects.
Well i hav found a thread, & a guy using 3d- forums.techarena.in/hardware-peripherals/1375280.htm  , i'll try contacting him. He has been gaming in 3d. Lets c.
Once i setup my rig successfully, i'll start a new thread here for informing all who need a direction in 3d games. 
Thank u guys so much, & thanks ishu.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 24, 2010)

^
That site is down for upgrading (for 6hrs).

Its up and well the suggestions he got were kinda insane


> Usually AMD Phenom is best recommended for playing games which has Corsair graphics card on it.





> go for AMD Athlon II x4 635 processor as it is the best available in the market





> the most important is the graphics card which according to me fireGL would be better.





> some games will be compatible with the graphics card but they won’t be compatible with the processor.



Brilliant


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmmm, so u dont agree with Techarena guy ! He didnt reply 2 my PM yet.
People, i m getting 2 much confused.
- i5-760/750 rig is ideal for this but cpu+mobo bundle itself costing 16K. Even if i take a Micro Atx with CPU, it is going around 14K. Then all boxing stuff- around 9K, gpu for around 11K. 3d setup- 15K. All goes upto 50K.
- other choice is Phenom x3 core unlocked. Cpu + board is economic - 10.5 K. But no guarantee of getting the 4th core &  then remain with 3 cores only. (budget rig but with doubt & no guarantee).
- the middle choice is Phenom x4 series. Suitable price range (saving about 5K compared to i5-760/750 setup).
Now i hav putup the ranges in front of u people. Thers no doubt about i5-760/750 rig' performance, so wud it b worth saving those 5k by choosing x4 rig?
Benchmark Results: 3DMark, 3D Games : AMD Athlon II X4 620: Quad Core For The Masses At $100
Lets take Farcry, 90 fps on x4 965. Gets to 60 after switching on 3D, & each eye gets 30 frames after shutter switching at half. Wud it b playable? 
Plz advice one rig.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2010)

Bah!!! TechArena have made multiple bots to post like users but they are not . The inconsistency and the way they reply itself shows. The forum is dead and its only some handful of people playing around to boost alexa ratings. Sad fact but true.


----------



## fatalcore (Dec 25, 2010)

^
agreed


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ok, 
So sorcerer, whats up with yor 3D. I guess u 2 r gaming in 3D. Which rig u wud like me to pickup. I had mentioned 3 ways. Nothing like sticking 2 those only,it is just for ease in choosing.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2010)

kriss332 said:


> So sorcerer, whats up with yor 3D. I guess u 2 r gaming in 3D. Which rig u wud like me to pickup. I had mentioned 3 ways. Nothing like sticking 2 those only,it is just for ease in choosing.


 If you're going to type like that then you should first buy a proper QWERTY board. 

There's nothing for me to say, you first need to get some facts right and keep dreams aside. Your budget is 30k and you plan on nvidia 3D glasses (and I am sure you know know how much does THAT cost), dream of having a 3D projector but in reality you have a "21 CRT monitor" (When you said that, I assume you weren't referring to your TV). Ditch the idea of getting a nvidia glasses (I assume you are 'planning' to) and pool in all the money you have.

Sorry to burst your dream but dude, the cake is a lie!


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 25, 2010)

So, u mean, 3D gaming needs a budget of 50K ? Well i dont want to spend this much money on just gaming. 
The problem here is that in our country there is no other mean of enjoying this 3D kind of thing. We dont have 3D theatres everywhere & home solution gets quite costly.
Well then, better i'll get a PS3 & then no problem gaming. Any comments anybody?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2010)

kriss332 said:


> So, u mean, 3D gaming needs a budget of 50K ?


Nope. Read again. Rather than planning to spend 30k on the system and 20k on a 3D system or whatever you're trying to say doesn't make sense a all. Buy a decent rig which you can game properly. Fantasizing about desires often lead to confusion. If you have done research, then you should have known by now that "actual" 3D gaming is expensive. 



kriss332 said:


> The problem here is that in our country there is no other mean of enjoying this 3D kind of thing. We dont have 3D theatres everywhere & home solution gets quite costly.


And you think the developed countries are getting a 3D gaming system for 30k (converted to their currency)? Its pretty obvious that you haven't done any research- or haven't been reading the right stuff.


kriss332 said:


> Well then, better i'll get a PS3 & then no problem gaming. Any comments anybody?


See, you don't know what you want to buy. The topic started as a PC and now its ps3. 

Think on your own what you want in a device and decide if you want a PC or PS3. Before doing any research, make up your mind. If you're going to ask people what to choose between ps3 and pc, you're simply going to see bunch of fanboys typing their guts out .


----------



## asingh (Dec 25, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Bah!!! TechArena have made multiple bots to post like users but they are not . The inconsistency and the way they reply itself shows. The forum is dead and its only some handful of people playing around to boost alexa ratings. Sad fact but true.



Always suspected that, the English is perfect, but the grammar is warped.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep yep. Even people with 1L budget don't ask for a "3D" rig. Early adopter always repent.



> So, u mean, 3D gaming needs a budget of 50K ?


From what I read, people usually get 3 26+" Monitors with dual graphics and that alone costs more than 50k (for 3D).



> We dont have 3D theatres everywhere & *home solution gets quite costly.*


Exactly.


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 25, 2010)

Everything u said is +100% correct. Actually 3D gaming requires a cpu atleast i5-760/750 or above, mobo supporting SLI, high GB/s, gpu above GTX460.(means a very high end rig) All this goes upto 40-45K,  & 3D setup seperate.
But what i've been trying 2 find is possibility whether i can go 3D on a moderate rig? Thats y i had been searching for guys who have played 3D. Got some inputs from one or two. Well, like Ishu said about 3 monitors, that is eyefinity. That is an ultimate thing. Rather than going for that, it is better to get a DLP projector. I read in some reviews in MTBS3D.COM, Somebody spoke that a 3D projector can b had within 400-500$, donno how much true(didnt check it). these all r fancy things, above initial setup. U sit in front if a 23" screen at 2 feet distance and u can have a nice immersive feel in 3D. 
Well, i know 30 K is too low. It is a general gaming rig. But just trying 2 find possibilty of 3D in this rig. Well anyways, i am not spending huge money on 3D & like 2 remain rich, hehehe.
Thanks anyways 2 all for yor labour. Thank u.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 25, 2010)

a 3d proj will prolly set u back at least $1500. Even with a GTX 460, you have to lower the resolution when in 3D, no way can you game at 1080p. You can try gaming at 720p.

So your best bet would be to get the rig what ishu suggested, get a pair of glasses for 10k and give it a shot. Do google around for people using 3D on a CRT though..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

$400 
You can't even get a decent 2D projector for that price.

FWIW I googled "3D projector price" and I found LG CF3D for $10000 and DepthQ for $5900.
The 3D glasses with these come for $200. 

Dunno where you have ben lookin'.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 25, 2010)

you could always try to make your own 3D projector...but thats no easy and cheap task too, not sure if it works too...i am so so bad in optics..


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 26, 2010)

seems like i had misread something somewhere. 
But dosto, 1 thing i want to ensure u is that, this 3d is not fully gimmick. Now, what about the budget !!!! It will hav to b raised to 50K. I hav enough cash , but i feel it is not wise to spend on high end stuff, when u can manage with arrangements ( kinda JUGAAD) ( like- get Amd Quad inplace of Intel, 120Hz CRT monitor in place of 3D monitor. Read- pymol.sourceforge.net/stereo3d.html ). Well thats y i have been trying to cut the budget because i can. I mean build a rig enough for 120 fps (ok! Make it 40k), buy Nvidia glasses-10K, used CRT-5K. & thats it. 
But the problem has been, that i cudnt contact anybody gaming in 3d, i tried talking to a guy in mtbs3d.com who had suggested for AMD core Quad , but donno where is he busy.
Well, then as per your opnions, i'll get a stronger quad core.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 26, 2010)

you dont need 120fps, even 40-50fps on a 3D setup is a huge thing. The resolution of the CRT will not be really high i guess, so a GTX 460 should be enough. So the rig ishu suggested is enough, get it and tell us about your results.


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 26, 2010)

Woh man, thats quite boosting comment. Well the screen i chose is HP P1130 (dual i/p) HD 21" 120hz refresh.
Medium resolution is also enoug i think so.
Well i'l get it soon. Thanks all


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

40 to 50 fps on 3D. I want atleast 40 and optimally 60 on a 2D rig.

My suggestion would be ditch 3D until it becomes a little more mainstream.


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well well, both make good points & i getting greatly confused what to do.
Well i'll do choose thing at last.
Wait & watch for some time wud b better. Till then i purchase a PC with good cpu & board, & keep it. Coz anyways i hav to buy a pc nowadays. I'll give some relax to this 3D craze.
Just do one favour plz, hehehe, another trouble 2 u. Phenom X4 9xx ? Or anything else. Any sli mobo? Dont bother about gpu.
Thanks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

Be more specific. whats the new budget and use?


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

sigh, 3D is pure hype. Not a thing to really run after at the moment.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 26, 2010)

@ op

I would suggest to concentrate on a better rig instead of a full fledged 3d pc. Going for good components now and waiting for better 3d solutions seems perfect to me.

Lets say you invest in a good gpu like gtx 5 series or radeon 6series( radeon also has 3d support but amd has no 3d gaming solution like 3d vision but it will launch its own eventually) and buy a normal monitor now. When 3d is mainstream, then you can buy 120hz plus displays or even lenticular displays might come into picture.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dude 3D TVs might be hype, but 3D gaming is great if you can afford it.

btw, thats an 85Hz monitor, not 120Hz.


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Be more specific. whats the new budget and use?



Nothing like budget, just tell me the best Quad Core from AMD for gaming. I guess games dont require more than Quads. And a Mobo with SLI/CROSSFIRE. I want to go in steps, like, get a PC rite now. And later i cud get good GPUs when need to go 3D & when 3d gets mainstreamed. Coz i too feel now that i shud build it properly.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 27, 2010)

The best quad core won't run games on its own. You need a good GPU too.

Anyways, for gaming its PII X4 955BE @ 7k.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 27, 2010)

*i5 750 @ 8.5k* will be a much better option if you can fork out the additional 1.5k.

But *phenom 2 955be* is listed as  *6.75k* in *smc* which should be a good cheaper deal. Invest in a good gpu with the money saved.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 27, 2010)

just remember you cant sli on boards with amd chipsets.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dude 3D never gonna get mainstream, its one of the selling points of their high end products (high end monitors and so on..)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 27, 2010)

^
Never Ever?? 

I'm waiting for Inception or Avatar like gaming experience.


----------



## kriss332 (Dec 28, 2010)

I guess for getting good fps, i5-760/750 is better. With some extra cash (8900/-), it is not a bad choice. No doubt about performance. All the benchmarks support its stand. Moreover SLI also. Turbo boost gives it an edge over others. Worth some extra money. But the problem is, no upgradability in 1156 socket,it is a dead end. But anyways, after some years, overclocking it may compensate for this non upgradability.

Is it better to run 2 gpu's on an SLI board with 2x8 lanes or same as running same gpu on a non SLI board with 16 lanes? I guess both shud b same conditions.

Is it better to run 2 gpu's on an SLI board with 2x8 lanes or same as running same gpu on a non SLI board with 16 lanes? I guess both shud b same conditions.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes 1156 is near end of life but so is AM3 (955BE).

And are you talking about 2 GPUs on 2x8 Vs 1 GPU on x16??
2x8 will win easily.

2 GPUs on 2x8 is going to be (nearly) same as 2 GPUs on 2x16.


----------

